# Sennheiser HD 485 Headphone Reviews?



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

I just ordered some Sennheiser HD 485 headphones. I was wondering if anyone has these and/or have reviewed these. I bought these based on various user and site reviews from Amazon and C|net....places like that.

Had I not jumped the gun so quickly, I would have bought the Sennheiser HD 555 cans instead, but they've already prepped them for shipping at Amazon and won't let me cancel the order. That said, the HD 485's look like very VERY good cans! To boot, I'm coming from some very cheap Radio Shack open-air cans which cost me $20 or $30 I believe about 3 years ago.

Anyway, here's the cans I'm referring too: http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/icm_eng.nsf/root/500266#
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1199708073&sr=8-1


----------



## Laura87 (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't know about those particuar headphones but Senheiser products have great sound. I'm deaf in my left ear and wear a hearing aid in my right - when I wear my Senheiser headphones for the TV it actually makes it seem as though I have hearing in both ears.

I highly recommend them. Good luck.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks. I just got them yesterday and they sound great. The bass seems a little muffled....I think muddy is the term that is used to describe that. From what I've been reading though, all headphones need time to break in and that usually fixes the problem, so I look forward to the break in time.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

There shouldn't be a problem with bass and I never have believed the break in time that people talk about. Even reviews have shown very little difference, even with subwoofers that get break in time.


----------

